# Why is my RAM ******ed? 1600MHZ showing 1333MHZ in BIOS.



## MKHunt

Go into your BIOS and change the ram speed use XMP profile 1. look for XMP profile Enabled setting or manually change the SPD multiplier to 16 of you have Sandy Bridge.


----------



## microman

99% of ram needs to be set to advertised speeds.. it has nothing to do with that specific kit.


----------



## rdfloyd

What are your system specs? Hard to know where to tell you to go if we don't know the manufacturer.


----------



## kiwiasian

Did you change it to 1600 MHz...?

It defaults to 1333 MHz in the BIOS. Your RAM is fine...

Back in the first gen i7 days the memory multiplier was 8.0 by default and on my particular processor the stock BCLK was 133 MHz. So my 1600 MHz set ran at 1066 MHz. To circumvent this I had to either raise the BCLK or raise the multiplier. With the onset of Sandy Bridge and loss of BCLK's importance the procedures are probably different, not that I'd know


----------



## Scorpion49

+1 to the above, you need to set XMP profile 1. Remember, 1333mhz is the rated speed for sandy bridge, anything over that is an overclock and must be set manually.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> What are your system specs? Hard to know where to tell you to go if we don't know the manufacturer.


ASUS p8z68-V Pro for motherboard and 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHZ DDR3 for RAM. CPU is Intel i7 2600k. What else do you need to know?

I was just in my bios and I couldn't find any XMP profile enabled setting or anything of the sort. I'll check again though.


----------



## mrwalker

Go in your BIOS and where it says Ai Overclock Tuner click on the setting and change it to XMP. It's on the second tab in the BIOS. That's all you have to do. All the RAM settings will be set automatically. Just save and restart.


----------



## Kyleinator

What everyone else has said. Just go into your bios/eufi and set to XMP profile. If you have an AMD board sometimes you cannot just do that in which case you would need to set the frequency, timings, and voltage all independently to what the ram is rated for. Hopefully you get it sorted out.


----------



## Scorpion49

I made some pics for you to follow:










Then


----------



## NameMakingSux

Thanks for all the replies guys. So I was back in my EUFI and I clicked something called OC tuner? Then, I clicked ok. Then my computer restarted and the screen was black for a few seconds, then it restarded again and booted up to windows.

The interesting thing is I checked CPU-Z and now my VRAM frequency is 824.3MHZ, which i'm assuming is where it's supposed to be. My only concern now is if it changed anything else. I'm not really sure if it did or how to tell. This is all making me feel rather inexperienced, ahah.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys. So I was back in my EUFI and I clicked something called OC tuner? Then, I clicked ok. Then my computer restarted and the screen was black for a few seconds, then it restarded again and booted up to windows.
> 
> The interesting thing is I checked CPU-Z and now my VRAM frequency is 824.3MHZ, which i'm assuming is where it's supposed to be. My only concern now is if it changed anything else. I'm not really sure if it did or how to tell. This is all making me feel rather inexperienced, ahah.


Thats an automatic overclocker. I don't like it because it likes to up the PCI-E clock as well and it always gives me issues.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys. So I was back in my EUFI and I clicked something called OC tuner? Then, I clicked ok. Then my computer restarted and the screen was black for a few seconds, then it restarded again and booted up to windows.
> The interesting thing is I checked CPU-Z and now my VRAM frequency is 824.3MHZ, which i'm assuming is where it's supposed to be. My only concern now is if it changed anything else. I'm not really sure if it did or how to tell. This is all making me feel rather inexperienced, ahah.


DDR is double data rate so 824.3*2 = 1648.6 MHz


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I made some pics for you to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then


Thanks for the pics.So, I went back in and did switched the AI OC tuner to XMP and saved, then as it was restarting I went to play some ps3. When I came back it said windows failed to load, and asked if I wanted to repair. I clicked yes, and after about 5 mins just reset and went back into the bios and put the Ai Overclock Tuner back to Auto for now. Not sure why I got the windows failed to load screen, but i'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I made some pics for you to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then


Holy crap! That's your BIOS? It's beautiful!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Holy crap! That's your BIOS? It's beautiful!


now i wish my bios had mouse support :/


----------



## Kyleinator

Yeah thats UEFI bios. It's really nice.


----------



## Scorpion49

The ROG one is prettier, its red themed and it goes straight to advanced mode since they assume you know what you're doing in there.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Anyone know why I would have gotten that windows failed to load error upon switching to XMP? I'm a little apprehensive to try it again now hah.

Also, this morning, eveything was on, but my monitor kept showing no signal, and my audio interface sync light was red (not synced) no matter how much much i wiggled my mouse or clicked my keys my monitor wouldn't display anything. I hit reset and then it rebooted like normal. A little strange. Nothing like that's ever happened before. Not sure if it's related to trying to change anything in my bios or not (even though I changed it all back)


----------



## NameMakingSux

Great, so now whenever my computer goes into standby it doesn't seem to come back out. It just did it again. Left it sit for about 20 minutes, came back, everything is plugged in but my sync light on my interface is red and my monitor light is yellow and won't display anything. ... holding reset did nothing this time, and I had to turn my computer off and back on.

No idea why this decided to start happening tonight, or if it's at all related to me attempting to do what should be a seemingly simply task like increase my VRAM frequency but this its annoying. I'm hoping I accidentally changed something in the bios that I can easily change back, but in the interest of not causing any more problems if someone knows and could please inform me that would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## NameMakingSux

"Do you have wakeup from sleep/hibernate problems? Try to disable Internal PLL Overvoltage!"

I read this elsewhere on the site, i'll give it a shot.

Also, should EPU power saving mode be enabled or disabled?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> "Do you have wakeup from sleep/hibernate problems? Try to disable Internal PLL Overvoltage!"
> 
> I read this elsewhere on the site, i'll give it a shot.
> 
> Also, should EPU power saving mode be enabled or disabled?


I never use sleep mode on SB boards, not matter how much they claim they've fixed that bug it always hard locks my machine so that even resetting it won't help, I have to just unplug it from the wall. There is no point in letting it sleep anyway, or hibernate especially if you have an SSD. Just shut it off or leave it on lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Try removing your CMOS battery for ten minutes, then reseating it and rebooting. This should reset everything back to stock. it can also alleviate some issues with fitting new sets of RAM from what I've read. Sometimes RAM just doesn't like to play nice, even when there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I never use sleep mode on SB boards, not matter how much they claim they've fixed that bug it always hard locks my machine so that even resetting it won't help, I have to just unplug it from the wall. There is no point in letting it sleep anyway, or hibernate especially if you have an SSD. Just shut it off or leave it on lol.


This.

The only board I have used sleep on is my laptop.


----------



## jtluongo

aside from the problems with getting your computer to sleep is the ram running at the correct frequencies? have you tried running memtest just in case there is something rong with your sticks?


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtluongo*
> 
> aside from the problems with getting your computer to sleep is the ram running at the correct frequencies? have you tried running memtest just in case there is something rong with your sticks?


Hey I fixed the sleep issue. Something called EPU power saving mode was set to enabled, i switched it to disabled and viola. And my ram is now running at 1600mhz. Thanks guys!


----------



## DrClaw

man i didnt know i had to manually set my ram frequency, I have been running my 1600mhz ram at 1333mhz for months now, its my first build but still, i cant believe that lol


----------



## pjagatiswaredy

Dear Sir,

I am using Dell inspiron 15 3537 model with core I3 4th Gen prossesor, 1gb Graphic , 2gb ddr3 ram (1600Mhz)
I bought 4gb DDR3 RAM (1333Mhz) , but it is not sopporting to my DELL laptop. please give me reply how to use both RAMs(1600Mhz and 1333Mhz) in my device.

otherswise give me best solution for this problem.................as early as possible.........

I am waiting for ur Reply..........

Thanking YOU Sir.


----------



## DrClaw

give this a read, i dont know anything about mixing different ram size but try read this, http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2010/07/what-are-the-rules-on-mixing-two-different-types-of-ram/


----------



## Laligaz

hi guys .
i need your help i have same problem as the body send this post
i have p8h77-v asus motherboard and i buy 4GB DDR3 ram with 1600 MHz but in bios i see only 1333 MHz of ram Freq when i try to overclocking my system goes to sleep mode and then it didnt restart and come back to the normal mode , and then i should to remove the MB battery and try to reConfig the Bios can someone help me for fix this damn prob ?


----------



## psikofunkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> +1 to the above, you need to set XMP profile 1. Remember, 1333mhz is the rated speed for sandy bridge, anything over that is an overclock and must be set manually.


I have the same question, so anything above 1600 is overclocking?

i have this PC:

1) Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 (It says it accepts 1600Mhz without OC) Sandy Bridge
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8...pecifications/
2) Intel 3770k (Accepts 1600Mhz memory Dual Channel) Ivy Bridge
3) RAM 8G Memory DDR3 8GB 1600Mhz Kingston HyperX Fury HX316C10F/8 Blue

By default my pc memory is running at 1333 Mhz since 3 years ago, if i want the memory to run at 1600 that would be overclocking despite the mobo says it supports 1600 without OC?


----------



## williamdent100

i changed my RAM from 1333 to 1600 using the XMP setting but when i did it raised my i5 clock speed from 3.2 to 3.212 i think is this normal. also overall it says my RAM has gone to 1600 but the bios where it shows the indivdaul sticks it still says two sticks of 4gb 1333mhz is this normal aswell?


----------

